# Looking for 44” sublimation printer



## Psy (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi, I am looking for a new 44” sublimation printer. Can I get some recommendation for printer models and dealers near my area? We are in New Jersey.

Thanks.


----------



## rubengevo (May 17, 2013)

Get an Epson 9700 - it's four color, you don't need 8 color printer, fill up with sublimation inks and you good to go - that is if you want to buy a new one - or get a used any Epson 9xxx model, get a RIP that will allow you to shut the light channels off - go with CMYK only, you'll save on inks a lot. Don't know about dealers in your area ;(.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

What do you use in the other light cartriges


----------



## rubengevo (May 17, 2013)

cleaning solution - or water - or you can do double CMYK - you need the RIP that will let you do it.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Can the 9700, with firmware or RIP, be used for dual purpose: sub AND pigment? That would be a better use of the machine if it can.


----------



## rubengevo (May 17, 2013)

it's trick question - or rather, trick answer - the answer is yes it can be done with RIP - you'll have two ink sets, but there is a chance to f*&% up the printhead from cross-contamination on the drying pad - one printhead, two pads on either side, two different inks...before inking the machine up test the inks - just poor some pigment ink in sublimation ink - they both are pigment - see if there is anything wrong happening - coagulation, or stuff setting down - don't know, you'll have to try it. so if you feel adventurous and have a 9700 lying around doing nothing go for it


----------



## Psy (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the input. 

Epson 9700 is a 5-cartridge system. How do you set it up as dual ink system?

How does it compare with the new SureColor F6070? I heard this is built specifically for sublimation. What’s the practical difference other than the 1.5 liter/ink tank?

Thanks!


----------



## Coastalrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Psy said:


> Hi, I am looking for a new 44” sublimation printer. Can I get some recommendation for printer models and dealers near my area? We are in New Jersey.
> 
> Thanks.


I know, I know we are a dealer but I have been doing dye sub for a very long time and stay very current on what is out there. The 2 best options if you are doing garment decoaration are the 44" Mutoh RJ 900X printer and the new Epson F-6070 printer. The Mutoh is the tried and true solution for wide format apparel production. The new Epson F-6070 is the first sublimation solution that is 100% supported by Epson so if there is any problem then it is just 1 phone call for support and repairs. There are no Asian after-market chips and carts to worry about and cause problems.

Coastal supports it's customers all over the country with both solutions


----------



## rubengevo (May 17, 2013)

Psy said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> Epson 9700 is a 5-cartridge system. How do you set it up as dual ink system?
> 
> ...


you right 9700 is CMYK only - the fifth cartridge is for "another" black. i was talking about 9800 or 9880 - 8 color printers that you can run as dual CMYK. 
"the practical difference other than the 1.5 liter/ink tank?" is the $$ - 9700 is just under 4K, so unless you doing high end sublimation on metals with lot of flesh tones etc.. SureColor is an overkill IMO. Mutoh RJ9xx is a great machine - at almost twice the $$ compared to 9700. have my 9700 for over a year now - i go trough a liter of ink a month- no issues with carts or chips.


----------



## SubCreate (Aug 30, 2016)

rubengevo said:


> you right 9700 is CMYK only - the fifth cartridge is for "another" black. i was talking about 9800 or 9880 - 8 color printers that you can run as dual CMYK.
> "the practical difference other than the 1.5 liter/ink tank?" is the $$ - 9700 is just under 4K, so unless you doing high end sublimation on metals with lot of flesh tones etc.. SureColor is an overkill IMO. Mutoh RJ9xx is a great machine - at almost twice the $$ compared to 9700. have my 9700 for over a year now - i go trough a liter of ink a month- no issues with carts or chips.



What ink do you use?
Excuse my chipping question, do you only have to chip it once? is this for the bulk system? can you put the same black in both black cartridges?


----------



## danielschelin (Apr 1, 2011)

There are auto reset chips for this machine but you will want to have spares. They don't always reset. Otherwise a good machine.


----------



## modelaratrod (Jan 28, 2017)

What's a good rip software to run dual cmyk on the 9800? I've seen the Wasatch it's pricey.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

modelaratrod said:


> What's a good rip software to run dual cmyk on the 9800? I've seen the Wasatch it's pricey.


 The world of wide format sublimation isn't cheap. 

With that said, Wasatch RIP is one of the cheapest RIP programs out there. If you think this is expensive, then you're headed for the wrong business!


----------

